# New 9x19s nowhere to be found?



## SonofHarold - Metal Carver (May 7, 2018)

Well I've decided to pull the trigger and order a G4000 9x19 or one of it's equivalents. yet they seem to be on back-order - everywhere.
Got more work to do to get ready, adding dedicated power outlet and further organizing the "shop" but if I could get an expected arrival date I'd place an order now, but no one seems to be able to commit to anything as far as a date and some sellers are saying maybe August before and IF it's available. 
Grizzly who has the best price, initially said about May 18th but cannot confirm it's been shipped from the supplier yet . I'd think if the 18th was realistic it would be on a boat by now. (?) Bolton Tools has one but they are asking almost $400 more than Griz. 
Does anyone know or heard anything about the 9x19 avilability? Sellings are saying they cannot be certain when or if it will become available? Ive thought of stepping up a notch in size but that would bring up space issues for me. Now that I know what I want, I'd like to get here sooner rathe than later since right now I have plenty of time to get everything set up. I guess it's time to exercise the patients mussels....


----------



## ttabbal (May 7, 2018)

I suspect they are somewhat popular as they are at the larger end of the "mini" category. They are likely waiting on shipping from China for them, which can be a bit of a guessing game. 

If you are willing to go a tiny bit bigger, 10x20ish lathes are pretty common and wouldn't be a lot bigger. I know Grizzly and PM both sell models in that size range. I've been really happy with my PM1127, but that might be too big for your space and/or budget. 

If you end up waiting, you might consider keeping an eye on classifieds in the area. Some people decide to go bigger and sell the smaller machines.


----------



## darkzero (May 7, 2018)

Moved to Grizzly section.


----------



## SonofHarold - Metal Carver (May 7, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> I suspect they are somewhat popular as they are at the larger end of the "mini" category. They are likely waiting on shipping from China for them, which can be a bit of a guessing game.
> 
> If you are willing to go a tiny bit bigger, 10x20ish lathes are pretty common and wouldn't be a lot bigger. I know Grizzly and PM both sell models in that size range. I've been really happy with my PM1127, but that might be too big for your space and/or budget.
> 
> If you end up waiting, you might consider keeping an eye on classifieds in the area. Some people decide to go bigger and sell the smaller machines.


Been giving consideration to other options... thought about the 10x22 from Grizzly, (G602?) It too is on back order. The at that price point am not THAT far away from the smaller PrecisionMathews which I would love to have... besides I could go drive there and pick it up as they are very close to my home. What's meant to be will happen when the time is right <the ZEN machinist...


----------



## Eddyde (May 7, 2018)

For my money I would go with a Precision Mathews machine, they have a reputation for high quality control and customer service. 
Also, if you are new to lathes, the stated capacity is a little misleading. The maximum turning diameter is over the bed, it will be smaller over the carriage and even less over the cross slide. More importantly the length, capacity between centers but if you are drilling, boring or tapping in the end of the work, that space will be quickly used up by those tools. Another consideration is the spindle bore, more the merrier...


----------



## SonofHarold - Metal Carver (May 10, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> For my money I would go with a Precision Mathews machine, they have a reputation for high quality control and customer service.
> Also, if you are new to lathes, the stated capacity is a little misleading. The maximum turning diameter is over the bed, it will be smaller over the carriage and even less over the cross slide. More importantly the length, capacity between centers but if you are drilling, boring or tapping in the end of the work, that space will be quickly used up by those tools. Another consideration is the spindle bore, more the merrier...



Keep talking.... between you and me I am about talked into PM, Space is also an issue to some degree but when I take into account there would be no shipping, PM is just over the hill from the house, plus it comes with a QCTP  Grizzly G4000 is on BO till who knows when plus the one I found at Bolten is almost $400 more than Grizzly ( I just keep saying this stuff over and over to myself like a mantra now) 
 Just have to get it by the CEO (wife)... you know Happy wife, Happy life.


----------



## ttabbal (May 10, 2018)

If you go PM, the 10x30 is only $100 more than the 10x20. So unless it's out of stock, or the extra length really won't fit, that would be the place I would start. I like that it comes with more accessories like the QCTP, which is very handy, and a 4jaw which is also nice to have. It also has power cross-feed, which helps with surface finish if nothing else. I use it all the time on my lathe. There's also the steady and follow rests, though I will admit I have yet to use mine. I do have a couple projects in mind where the steady would be handy though. 

One thing I really like about the larger models that I discounted a bit when I was shopping is the D1-4 chuck mounting. It's super fast to change the chuck and accuracy is maintained. Turn 3 spots with the chuck key, swap the chuck, spin them back. The added weight and rigidity is also nice in the larger machines. That said, it IS another $1000, and takes more space, so I can certainly see not wanting to go that high. Everything has a tradeoff.


----------



## stioc (May 11, 2018)

I bought a G4000 last year, it's been an awesome little lathe, no regrets at all. A 13x would've been a great lathe but at the time I wanted to stay within a budget because I'd also just bought a mill and needed tooling for both (and limited room in my multipurpose garage). I was really debating between the G4000 and the G0602 but the price difference was about $500. However, right now the price difference is only $300 between the two so I'd definitely go with the G0602.


----------

